# Lodge CI grill on outdoor propane grill?



## cave76 (Apr 18, 2014)

I bought a Lodge cast iron grill (ribbed on one side, smooth on the other) in a fit of buying frenzy and find that because it's so heavy I rarely use it. (Note to self: THINK!)

I was going to use it on my electric coil grill (and did a couple of times) where it worked fine for grilling sandwiches.

Now----  my question---- has anyone used a CI grill on their *propane grill?* I was thinking that I might get more use out of it there and I could just park it there. 

I do know that it wouldn't give the same results as grilling/BBQing chicken or steak on it.

But could it still be used? Anyone done that? (I'm thinking that I could grill sandwiches on it and not mess up my stove top. Maybe?)

Any and all thoughts appreciated.


----------



## salt and pepper (Apr 18, 2014)

You can use it on any grill,elect,charcoal, gas or an open fire grill.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 18, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> You can use it on any grill,elect,charcoal, gas or an open fire grill.



Thanks S&P for your reply----- have you (or anyone else) actually used it on a propane outdoor grill? Any personal experiences with it?


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 18, 2014)

Cave, I remember my grandfather using one just like yours on his propane camping stove to cook a full breakfast at our campsites. I inherited it but gave it to my now grown son, as it's just too heavy for me. He uses it a lot on his propane backyard barbeque.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 18, 2014)

Cave, if your concern is about the griddle holding up, have no fear. Our daughter uses all kinds of Lodge items like dutch oven, frypans and the must-have pie iron when she and her SO go camping. They do their cooking over and in a wood fire.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2014)

I wouldn't use it to make a steak.  I want those fat drippings to go into the fire, to make the smoke that flavors the meat.  However, I would use it for cooking bacon, hash browns, eggs, pancakes, French Toast, Toastng English Muffins, anywhere I would use a grill where the food needs something solid to sit on, you know, so the food doesn't fall through the grate.  It will get hot enough to cook anything you want.

For instance, a great application would be to make carne asada.  You could grill the steak over the gas, remove it to a cutting board, place the Lodge grill pan, flat side up, onto the gas grill to get it heated, and while it's heating, slice the meat, and the peppers and onions.  Throw it all on the Lodge grill, with a little cilantro and lime juice, and you have a very tasty filling for tacos, burittoes, etc.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cave76 (Apr 19, 2014)

@CookingGoddess---- I wasn't worried about it holding up---- I know they're tough. 

@Chief---- So it wouldn't be perfect for a steak---- I can understand. But I've (gasp) fried rib-eyes in a cast iron skillet in my kitchen and other than the mess on the stove (even with one of those spatter shields) it came out great. I don't know if the Lodge griddle would get as  hot as my electric coil range in the kitchen. Maybe it depends on how long the griddle is heated. Plus, I don't have a very expensive propane BBQ so maybe that limits the heat.

BUT nothing beats a charcoal grilled steak, I know. I just can't have one here at this apartment.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 19, 2014)

O.k.---- second thought. If my Lodge griddle is too heavy for me to be lifting around (much, if at all) maybe I can't use one on the BBQ---- because how would I clean it?

Would turning the heat up (after food is off) to scrape  it clean like I do for the BBQ grill work? I can't see how. 

Maybe I've 'thought' myself into one of my Rabbit Holes.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2014)

cave76 said:


> ...Would turning the heat up (after food is off) to scrape  it clean like I do for the BBQ grill work? I can't see how.
> 
> Maybe I've 'thought' myself into one of my Rabbit Holes.




Turning the heat up may burn off the seasoning as well as the food residue.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 19, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Turning the heat up may burn off the seasoning as well as the food residue.



Good point! Why do I have such stupid ideas? 

O.K., next stupid question---- any other way to clean off the griddle without turning the heat up? (See my sig. if you wonder why I ask so many questions!)


----------



## taxlady (Apr 19, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Good point! Why do I have such stupid ideas?
> 
> O.K., next stupid question---- any other way to clean off the griddle without turning the heat up? (See my sig. if you wonder why I ask so many questions!)


When I have to clean cast iron, I sprinkle it with a lot of salt and heat it on low for while. Then I brush/scrub it with a bamboo whisk (came with a wok). If that doesn't get it clean, I add a little bit of oil, some more salt, and heat it on low some more. You still have to pick up the pan to brush out all the dirty salt.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 19, 2014)

taxlady said:


> When I have to clean cast iron, I sprinkle it with a lot of salt and heat it on low for while. Then I brush/scrub it with a bamboo whisk (came with a wok). If that doesn't get it clean, I add a little bit of oil, some more salt, and heat it on low some more. You still have to pick up the pan to brush out all the dirty salt.



That's the way I clean my CI *skillet/pan*. A Lodge CI griddle (not a pan) is heavier than my CI skillet/pan. So back to my question----Are you saying there's no way to clean my Lodge CI griddle on the BBQ without lifting it up?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That's the way I clean my CI skillet/pan. A Lodge CI griddle (not a pan) is heavier than my CI skillet/pan. So back to my question----Are you saying there's no way to clean my Lodge CI griddle on the BBQ without lifting it up?



I guess it depends on how much dirty salt you're willing to leave in the griddle  I think you could wipe out most of it.


----------



## Oldvine (Apr 19, 2014)

Ditto what Salt & Pepper said.  Clean it like any other cast iron.  I wouldn't bother with a griddle  unless it was a sandwich banquet.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 19, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I guess it depends on how much dirty salt you're willing to leave in the griddle  I think you could wipe out most of it.



I think I could wipe out most of it too---- then at the end use a paper towel moistened with oil to finish it. 
Any pathogens that might grow on it should be killed off when I reheat the CI griddle the next time. At least that what the majority of valid sources say: when did experts ever agree!  

Cooking on the rungs of my BBQ would have the same pathogens---- which will also get killed off. At least that's what must happen. I think. 

Crowd sourcing at it's best! Thanks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, you can run it with a little salt and oil to "scour away any leftover food particles.  Then simply wipe with a damp paper-towel.  I've been known to wash cast iron in the river, and scrub with sand.  Rinse with the river water, and throw it on the fire to dry it.  Used to do that all the time when I was a teen.

Tip, of when you are done cooking, and the grill is still hot, you can get it almost sparkling clean by simply throwing some water on the grill and letting it sit for a moment or two.  When you wipe out the water, it will be 99% clean, at least if its seasoned well.

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cave76 (Apr 19, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Tip, of when you are done cooking, and the grill is still hot, you can get it almost sparkling clean by simply throwing some water on the grill and letting it sit for a moment or two.  When you wipe out the water, it will be 99% clean, at least if its seasoned well.
> 
> *Hope that helps.*
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yes, that DOES help! Thanks a lot----- to everyone.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 25, 2014)

I have used my Lodge ci griddle on the Chargriller charcoal grill.  It fits in place of two grill grates like it was made to do so.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, I finally got to test  my CI griddle on my propane BBQ.  I cooked lamb shoulder chops on the CI grill and they turned out great. Not like grilling them on the BBQ but very good.

The bad news is----- the CI griddle had a 'residue' (not burnt) on it from the chops. I'd put oil on the griddle. A friend was over and was able to take the griddle into the sink and clean it (properly) and re-season it. But I couldn't have done that myself.

So,---- back to the drawing board. Sigh.


----------

